# Currency with RFID tags?



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been thinking about all the corruption that is plaguing our nation today. This mostly happens due to the facilities to move money unnoticed, thus resulting in accumulation of large amounts by a few individuals without anyone getting a sniff of what's going on.

Therefore, I was wondering, what if we put RFID tags or something similar on currency notes, thus tracking its movement and ownership as it changes hands (at least for the physical notes). Thus able to catch anyone who tries to hoard money and thus supressing corruption.

What say?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you any idea how much it will cost? Lets just say we don't have enough funds to do this, not to mention it will be a problem to fold the money and you know the worst part, criminals can track money if they can hack the tags.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 22, 2012)

firstly its will be an invasion of privacy.. Presonally, i would not like it if some one was monitoring what i do with my money.

Secondly, most of the corrupt folks never actually deal with physical currency.. its all wired from one high profile bank to another.

The only folks that may actually suffer will be the small fish who deal directly with cash.. The moment any form of crime or corruption becomes large scale, the money goes off the grid.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 22, 2012)

worst solution, my privacy will be killed !! 

thieves will instantly know where I keep my money before the govt. comes to know about it.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 22, 2012)

Also this is be done universally for all the currency in the world.. hope i dont need to explain what would happen otherwise..


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> Also this is be done universally for all the currency in the world.. hope i dont need to explain what would happen otherwise..


Doller FTW


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

But, so can the income tax department.



Tech&ME said:


> worst solution, my privacy will be killed !!
> 
> thieves will instantly know where I keep my money before the govt. comes to know about it.



But privacy is what is driving corruption by facilitating transfer of money unnoticed.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But, so can the income tax department.



Are you sure the IT dept is not corrupt? Just visit any IT officials house once.. it will blow your mind out..

PS: For any IT officials and thier acquaintances .. pls dont consider this as a personal attack.. My comment is a personal opinion based on my interaction with a small sample of IT officals.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

What about the RBI? They can track it and make this data available in cases against corrupt officials/businessmen with black money.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

The whole country is corrupt.


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> *Secondly, most of the corrupt folks never actually deal with physical currency.. its all wired from one high profile bank to another.
> *




This.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What about the RBI? They can track it and make this data available in cases against corrupt officials/businessmen with black money.



You really dont need RBI to attach rfid to all the currency to tell you that there is a lot of black money stored in the swiss bank.. i can tell you that right now..

Today, all the source of crime and curroption is already known to us.. There is a whole lot of information through varios media sources (however unreliable) about such things.. Apart from that there is a whole lot of stuff know to police and intel sources which are not even published (not even on official records).. Considering we already know close to 95% of the sources, the rfid implemetation will only only make it 98%.. its too much hassle for too little outcome.

The main problem is doing something with the information we already have. Some1 has to do something about it.. The bigger problem is the people who are responsible for stopping such activities are part of the syndicate with the overall scheme of things..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

What can be done then? I don't think Anna can do much. Lokpal won't solve the problem, only it will open other new avenues for corruption. Either the whole government should become perfectly transparent or the flow of money needs to be carefully monitored.

As mentioned by patrick, there is lots of info available. This info needs to be made public at any cost if any progress needs to be made.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Instead of doing all that, get the balck money from switzerland, India will be the richest country in the world. Also note to put the politicians in jail.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

And how do you go about this? Swiss banks are notoriously mum about who has what in their bank accounts. They have their own reputation to keep.

If all politicians go to jail.....Anarchy!!! I think corrupt politicians should go to jail. Might have to open about 1000 more jails to accommodate all of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

More like 10000 jails, these $%##$!@ are evrywhere.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 22, 2012)

It already costs 400bucks to make one Rs.1000 bill. Adding RFID would mean the State Exchequer would go into debt just for printing them.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> More like 10000 jails, these $%##$!@ are evrywhere.



I meant 1000 jails with a capacity of about 2000 each 



Sarath said:


> It already costs 400bucks to make one Rs.1000 bill. Adding RFID would mean the State Exchequer would go into debt just for printing them.



There could be a cheaper alternative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Non-viable.

And even if Govt. start doing it, we are going to make a hue and cry over Govt. wasting our money instead of doing some real developmental work.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok ok....I think the title is misleading. My point is that there ought to be a way to track the flow of money and how ownership of money changes.

Very similar to how attendance is kept in IT companies, via access cards. So, as the inflow/outflow of money from a particular individual is tracked, it can be compared to paperwork like filed returns to see if he is screwing around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

As discussed many times, the black money is transferred electronically, also by means of properties, investments, shares etc, it can't be traced like that. It has no physical existence.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2012)

At least, physical currency can be tracked, then we can reduce corruption at the grassroot level. 

As for electronic currency, all NEFT/RTGS transfers need to be cleared by the RBI, therefore the RBI must have a record of all transactions and clearings. If the purpose is included in the record, it can be known what the transfer was about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 23, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> At least, physical currency can be tracked, then we can reduce corruption at the grassroot level.
> 
> As for electronic currency, all NEFT/RTGS transfers need to be cleared by the RBI, therefore the RBI must have a record of all transactions and clearings. If the purpose is included in the record, it can be known what the transfer was about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Like i said before.. tracking currency aint going to solve any corruption.

I will give you an example.. 

Lets say, a known corrupt politician.. has taken 100cr from a builder to allow him permission to build on government land. The understanding is the builder will have his set of goons to safeguard the area and the politician will take care of the legal and justice system.
Politician pays 20cr to the cops and 20cr to the judge and give them a heads up about this issue.
2 weeks later the media finds out about this. by now the the builder has already chosen 3 homeless fellows from the streets and the police come and arrest those 3 folks. In return the families of the homeless get 1 cr each. Cops look like heroes for making the bust.

Project is halted for 6 months and 2 yrs later its completed. Builder makes 250cr.. everybody wins.

Now tell me, you have full transparency of the money.. what you going to do about it?


considering there is a 2rs bail for stealing 10rs, i am surprised the corruption rate is as low as it is..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2012)

*thechaoticcloset.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/no_rageface.jpg

Must kill the government....


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ that bazooka in your avatar should give you a good start..


----------

